# Windows Update kein Sound mehr



## ole88 (26. Juli 2009)

hi,
seitdem ich ein windows update gemacht habe kommt kein ton mehr ich hab ein via chip VIA HD Audio Deck, ich hab schon alles ausprobiert wie treiber neu aufspielen etc. nix geklappt
wer weiß rat?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

hast du denn beim boardhersteller schon nach neueren treibern geschaut, oder nur die alten neu draufgemacht?


----------



## ole88 (26. Juli 2009)

wenn ich bei via gug weis ich nich welche die richtigen sind, außerdem mag er mit asus update die BIOS Aktualisierung nich machen Bild wird schwarz BTW. wechselt in stand by Modus, nein bei asus hab ich no net geschaut da via der hersteller vom Sound is

edit:die asus seite is sowas von arschlahm da schlaf ich ein bis die fertig geladen hat, de sis ja scho net normal


----------



## _Linux125_ (26. Juli 2009)

haste mal unter allen einstellungen nachgeschaut ob da irgend etwas verändert ist?
bei mir war dort nach einem update der Soundchip oder so deaktiviert, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher was es war schau einfach mal nach vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

habs os mal neu gemacht, naja etz kommt immer noch kein ton weiß der geier warum egal mit was ob kopfhörer oder andre boxen, also so langsam glaub ich ich kann das board in müll kicken mitsat graka, naja morgen kommt mein experte der auch händler is und der soll mal machen ich mag mich mit dem scheiß nimmer rumärgern


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

also noramlerweise müsste ein ton kommen laut treiber und laut spezi aber es kommt keiner warum auch immer. naja wurscht haus board weg


----------



## moe (27. Juli 2009)

schau mal im bios ob der sound über den onboard chip ausgegeben wird, oder über die graka. das problem hatte ich mit meiner hd3870 auch.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hi,
> seitdem ich ein windows update gemacht habe



was für ein update war das genau? sp3 update...hardware treiber vom microsoft server...


sag deinem hardwarespezi das er bei den "hdmi" treibern aufpassen muss.
wen er die treiberinstallation falsch durchführt dan kann/wird es passieren das keine soundausgabe statfindet.

weil wen du sagst das nach einem windows update der sound nicht mehr ging dan ist die sache ganz klar.
bei dir handelt sichs um ein treiber konflikt (bloß kein motherboard austauschen) die treiber müssen richtig installiert werden.

und schreib uns bitte was das für ein update war.
und mit welcher service pack version du windows insatalliert hast.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab doch gestern nacht des os noch mal geplättet und auch da hatte ich kein ton mehr, das seltsame is wenn pc hochfährt knackt es einmal in den lautsprechern, also die treiber sind alle zu hundert pro die richtigen. im bios is es auf hd eingestellt, also richtig.

ich weiß es echt net woran es liegen könnte


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. Juli 2009)

hi 

ich würde dir ja gern helfen wollen aber du hast uns immer noch nicht geschrieben mit welcher service pack version du dein windows installiert hast.

es geht halt um die high definition treiber! wen du die nicht richtig installierst dan wird es nach wie vor kein sound geben.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

oh sorry sp3
hm was heißt nicht richtig? wenn pc hochfährt gibts an knacks oder so ka wie ich beschreiben soll in den lautsprechern, naja ich hab die treiber von der cd genommen


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

bei goggle findet man tausend leut die das problem haben, frage kann es sein das der ton nicht geht weil ich momentan nur ne onboard graka hab?
sollte die hd4870 wieder drin sein geht dann der ton wieder?
chip is ja von via aber auch von ati, ich raff es halt nich es gibt so viele lösungswege aber bis jetzt hat keiner geholfen leider


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2009)

hast du gemacht, was ich gesagt hab?
schau mal im bios, ob der ton über die graka(ja, dazu ist die fähig) oder über den onboard chip ausgegeben wird.

ne zweite möglichkeit wäre, dass du die falschen treiber von der cd genommen hast. es gibt die ac97 (die alten) und die hd treiber (die neuen).

es knackt in den lautsprechern? hast du vlt den ton ausgestellt, oder die lautstärke ganz runtergedreht?


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

aaaalso, bios is hd eingestellt und hd stecker auch drin, von ati seite sind die hdmi treiber auch installiert worden sowie der neue ccc, dann hab ich im gerätemanger zwei dinge drin stehen einmal den ati function driver for high definiton audio - ATI 791A und denn VIA High Definition Audio, wenn ich einen von beiden deaktivier erkennt mein windoof player das kein audio gerät angeschlossen ist sind beide aktiviert spielt er wieder ab.
ja lautstärke volle pulle andre boxen auch dran die neu sind auch nix, also laut goggle bin ich nich der einzigste damit und eigentlich alles was beschrieben wurde hat nich geklappt

edit pics für ragga


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2009)

hast du in letzter zeit was mit dem real player abgespielt? wenn ich da bei mir die lautstärke runter gedreht habe/ausgemacht habe, dann kam auch kein ton mehr, obwohl alle anderen player und windows volle lautstärke angezeigt haben.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

nö der is auch auf volle lautstärke


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

mir fäällt grad auf mein bios piept beim hochfahren nich mehr, also langsam glaub ich das es am board liegt vor allem ich hab grad ne saubere neu os install gemacht und auch treiber zu hundertprozent alle richtig installiert da mir Ragga sehr gut geholfen hat dabei, is mein board kaputt?


EDIT: hab RTC clear gemacht, ja mein pc piept nimmer wenn er hochfährt, öhm board is kaputt?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (31. Juli 2009)

lade dir mal die DESKTOP CD version von UBUNTU 32bit
Downloads/Jaunty Jackalope ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
wen es mit ubuntu auch nicht funktionieren sollte dan ist definitiv dein mainboard kaputt.


----------



## feivel (31. Juli 2009)

schau mal in den gerätemanager ob der soundtreiber mit einem ausrufezeichen versehen ist, übers windows update werden auch soundtreiber übertragen.....es könnte helfen den neuen treiber nochmal manuell zu installieren...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (31. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> schau mal in den gerätemanager ob der soundtreiber mit einem ausrufezeichen versehen ist



mit dem treibern ist alles in bester ordnung...habe gestern mit ole88 desktop remoting betrieben...



feivel schrieb:


> soundtreiber übertragen



die soundtreiber übertragen sich nicht automatisch...gerätetreiber bietet microsoft als optionales downlaod an.


@ole88
da giebt es nochwas was wir unbedingt ausprobieren sollten.
meld dich wenst de zeit hast.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

ich hab zeit


----------



## ole88 (7. August 2009)

Danke für die hilfe an euch alle board is hinüber das ist faktum, also danke an euch


----------

